# Need Help/Advice/ I don't know what!!!



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok so prepare your self. About 7ish months ago, I was at PetCo getting meds for my dog and I happened to wak by the betta section. This little baby betta blob of blue was just sitting all alone and sickly and gave me that look that melts your heart, the container was "let store dirty". I am a huge animal lover (compleatly in my blood) and convinced my parent to let me get him/her. Me parents are divorced and I struggled a lot with my dad (lots of stuff I don't want to get into, but all you need to know is a whole lot of officails later, I am only living with my mom). 

So, I did reaserch online and my rescue was doi pretty well. Then it switched to living only so my mom and I had to leave my betta behind (as my dad is a phycopath, literally). But now I'm really concered about him/ her and am trying to get my brother to bring my fish to me. 

There are a few problems:
A. I haven't seen he fish in about 3 months and don't know how he/she is looking, my brother says the fish is alive but the tank hasn't been cleaned (I can't get my brother to clean it and my dad wouldn't clean it for the world).
B. My moms house is cold (we heat it using a wood stove that goes out during the day). This wasn't a problem at my dads because he loves the hot weather and it was always around 80*f. 
C. I need to get a better tank because it was a "I need to get this fish out of here now, grab the nearest one and go"
D. Do I need a filter? Or can I just clean it often, I've herd conflicting things
E. I live 2 hr away from the nearest pet shop so I have to wait to get stuff, plus I am poor and don't start my job for another two weeks, about when we will be going back for food shopping. 
F. Supposedly my brother feeds the fish, as well as his when he is there but the weeks he isn't there I don't know. 

I know I need to get the fish out of there but I know I'm not the best prepared for it. HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

A. The water REALLY needs to be changed. If it isn't, waste will build up and produce ammonia which can cause burns and all sorts of bad things.
B. You will need to get a heater appropriate for the size tank you have. Bettas need a temp of 76-82.
C. What size is the tank that you have? Most recommend 2 gallons at minimum and 5 gallons + preferable.
D. In a tank smaller than 5 gallons, you don't have to use a filter. However, you have to make more frequent water changes if you don't have one. Five gallons or more, it makes things much easier if you have one. Just make sure the flow on it isn't too strong or it can stress the fish.
E. Check places like Craigslist or even eBay. Sometimes you can find tanks and such for very low prices.
F. Bettas can survive for a few weeks without food, but of course it isn't the ideal situation. 

Definitely try to get the fish at your mom's house so you can at least change its water and feed it. I hope everything works out!


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sorry you're going through this ordeal, here are the best suggestions I can give you.

1) Get the fish ASAP. For any tank, the water is usually changed weekly, so 3 months is really pushing it, but I'm sure you already know that and don't need me to tell you again.

2) Tank. I personally find that this option is best for the Betta and the cheapest/lowest maintenance. Buy a 5G/10G, they are both around the same price ($13 ish, if you snoop around I have seen them as low as $10) Any smaller tank would probably cost around the same price +/-$5 and with no filter will be a lot of extra water changes. Petco should sell them for 13.99$, one of my local fish stores does $10.99.

3) Filter
You can put in a cheap sponge filter such as this one: The X180 ($5 Free shipping) is enough for up to 10G
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bio-Sponge-...4096?pt=Fish_Filters&var=&hash=item3a7cdb83e0
Sponge filters do require an air pump. I prefer using the tetra whispers, its around $6 on amazon right now, airline is like 19 cents a foot if you get it from a hardware store like Ace. If you are a student right now you can get 1 year of free Amazon Prime, which means you get the free 2-day shipping. 
http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-77851-W...91249&sr=8-1&keywords=tetra+whisper+10+gallon

You can also get creative and buy a little airpump ($5-8 or so) and make your own filter if you want. Something like this, not pretty to look at, but hey when we're tight on money as long as it works it's good : )
http://dramaticaquascapes.com/doityourselfwaterbottlepowerfilter.html

Technically you do not need a filter, but anything without a filter needs frequent water changes. Therefore I strongly suggest a filter for anything 5G or larger, and if you decide for a smaller tank make sure you can easily change the water.

I've been suggesting online sites with free shipping so you won't have to go out and buy those things. I'm always searching for cheap stuff online, and never really have to physically go out to buy them. (Most of the time it's cheaper online too). And yes, like Melodica suggested, check craigslist, ebay, amazon, aquabid. Make sure you check seller ratings and product reviews beforehand though!

Hope this gives you some ideas and helps : ) Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It's important that you know this stuff:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/betta-basics-introduction-bettafish-care-232570/


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

It takes three weeks for shipping (I live LITTERALY in the middle of nowhere)!! I am trying to get my brother to get him to me ASAP (there will e consiquences!!) I have a heat lamp from a turtle I had, would that work as well as a heater?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Until I get one. I need a heat source because the average temp in my house during the day is about 40-45*f. When we have the fire gong it's about 50-70 so I need a heat source all the time. So...


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

You can use the heat lamp, though it will most likely not heat the water very much, only the air around it. Try to use some insulation around the tank to keep whatever heat you get inside it. Styrofoam would be most ideal, but layers of towels will work as well. 

You can also try to find one of the warmer places inside the house, for me it's my walk-in closet (its far away from the windows which suck in a lot of the cold). The most important thing is stable temperature. You don't want the temperature fluctuating from cold to warm constantly, it will make the fish sick. Water above 70 degF is also a vital for keeping your fish healthy, ideal is 78 degF. Keep in mind that water temperatures are generally lower than room temperature by about 3-5 degF depending on the humidity/air parameters in your area.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

My area is dry, dry, cold, dry, cold... Did I mention fry and cold. Today outside only got up to 11*f


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

I would invest in a heater if it's that cold, there's no other way around it for long-term solutions. Small heaters cost about $7-10, larger heaters only cost about $18-20. Snoop around online, you can also get shipping time that is guaranteed. 

Also make sure a heat pack is included when your brother gets the fish. With 11F outside, the fish won't make it to your house without it.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So current plan is to get the the city ASAP (which will be hard because of finals) and get a heater/ tank (his/hers is probably to far gone and small, he/she was a baby when I got her). Then I will get the betta from my brother and will keep it in a mason jar in a roasting building (the heat at the library where my step-dad works is broken around 85*f, which from Aryia's post it perfect. When it is time to go home, /shehe will be transferred to a tea thermos, wrapped in blankets and driven home in a warm car. The heater and tank will be ready so I just need to acclimate the water (after switching from the thermos to a plastic jar) and then he will be safe, well cared for, and hopefully happy.

Any flaws anyone sees, things to watch out for, tips, small details that are important?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Be careful of pH shock when transferring him to the mason jar (can you get anything bigger, like a Glad plastic tub?) Put a drop of Prime water conditioner into both his current tank and the jar/tub first. This will remove ammonia. Match the temperature, but a long acclimation is not necessary.

A thermos is a good idea for traveling. Make sure there's air in there.

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

I use Christmas lights (literally) to heat two betta's I have in 1.5 gallon bowls. It works FANTASTIC. I wrap the lights around it, then keep an eye on the temp. If I feel it's too warm I just unwrap a strand. Too cold, I add one. Simple (but temporary) solution. It's definitely worth a try. Now, I'm able to keep the temp at a steady 78, and they are both thriving. 
I'm so sorry you're going through such a tough time. Things will get better with time. I agree with those saying to getting your betta back ASAP, although I wouldn't do it if the "consequences" mean you will be physically or emotionally harmed in any way. As much as I love betta's I don't want you to put yourself in danger.
Take care and keep us posted. Hang in there......


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

MyBettaJack said:


> I use Christmas lights (literally) to heat two betta's I have in 1.5 gallon bowls. It works FANTASTIC. I wrap the lights around it, then keep an eye on the temp. If I feel it's too warm I just unwrap a strand. Too cold, I add one. Simple (but temporary) solution. It's definitely worth a try. Now, I'm able to keep the temp at a steady 78, and they are both thriving.
> I'm so sorry you're going through such a tough time. Things will get better with time. I agree with those saying to getting your betta back ASAP, although I wouldn't do it if the "consequences" mean you will be physically or emotionally harmed in any way. As much as I love betta's I don't want you to put yourself in danger.
> Take care and keep us posted. Hang in there......


My cats would go nuts if I did that for all my Betta............. lol!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting heating technique, Jack. What do you do at night when the Betta need some dark-time?


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Interesting heating technique, Jack. What do you do at night when the Betta need some dark-time?


I have a blue strand around Lucky's bowl and red one around Mister Fire's. I don't use bright or multi colored lights. At night I push them down around the base of the bowl and when I turn off my main bedroom light it's dark. Only "mood lighting" remains around the base of their bowls. They know this is rest time and go lounge on their betta hammocks or go sleep somewhere! It's too cute!:lol:

I tried a couple different submersible heaters, but they made the water way too hot. I couldn't find any adjustable ones for 1.5 gallons bowls that I liked. I got frustrated, ripped the heaters out of the water, and grabbed the Christmas lights. ""Voila," problem solved. This works great for me. I started using them before Christmas season started, and I'll be using them until tanks are ready for my guys. This is a cheap solution for someone who can't afford a heater or is using smaller bowls, and it's really easy to control the temp. Definitely worth a try..........


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

BlueLacee, I also wanted to add that I'm impressed with the lengths you are willing to go to get your fish back and keep it safe. That says a lot about you as a person. Many people would've just gotten another fish, and wrote the other one off. So, again, it takes a special person to reach out to others for help with this. Good for you! You can private message me if you run into any problems, or just have questions, and I can help you through all this! Keep us posted on how things are going. Good luck.


----------



## Survivor2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well the heat lamp will be better than nothing honestly. You're poor so am I. I'll give you how I see it. Get a heater. Honestly 5 gallons are about the same price as a 3 or 2 gallon. Change the water once a week. You don't really need a filter. You absolutely don't need an aerator. They breath off the top.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

My dad is being a pain and is being difficult about agreeing. He says that it is to hard for him to do. All he has to do is preheat the car, which he dose anyway. My brother will do the rest. Working on him, then I just have to bring my money to the city (which is 1.5 hr away that we go to every two weeks to shop. My town doesn't have any fish stuff) and then I can bring my baby home. 

My brother sent me a pic of the tank (I swear he is hearing challenged. I have been asking him to bring my fish for over half a year and he keeps saying he forgot and I clearly stated a picture of the FISH sent to my EMAIL. What he proceed to do? Send pic of the tank to my phone). Anyway , the tank was about half full and green with no fishy to be seen. I made him clean it.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

To Hallyx:
The mason jar is only for transporting. I will have a tank for his actual home.

Still nothing, I hate my so called "dad". He is a pain, control freak, and (for those who are younger) a wild donkey. He still won't agree, I was thinking and I remembered something that I feel so stupid for not remembering before . My brother also got a baby betta at the same time, and I know that his is not taken care of. The only reason his tank got cleaned is when I made my brother do it, or I cleaned it. I'm going to see if I can get him added to the plan (they will be housed in separate jars for transport). Also, DOSE ANY ONE KNOW WHAT I CAN SAY TO MY BROTHER TO GET HIM TO BRING ME THE FISH!!!!!!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel for your situation, and hope you get things worked out soon!

Whatever tank you get, be sure to get a good adjustable heater for it. Because of the large temperature swings your home likely experiences, you're going to want a very good heater, and considerably more powerful than normally called for, for your tank size. You'll probably want at least a 50w, for tanks at or under 5 gals, and 75-100w for a 10 gal tank. If you get recommendations at a fish shop or off a chart, bear in mind that the extreme temp swings in your house aren't customarily accounted for. I'd look at Aqueon Pro (lifetime warranty!) or Eheim Jager adjustable heaters.

For tanks under 2 gallons (including small bowls), you don't necessarily need a filter but I would do a 50% water change once per week (probably 100% water change in the smallest bowls, half gallon size). For 2-7 gallons, a filter is good do have (although not 100% essential on the small side of that), and a 20-30% water change weekly should suffice. 10 gallons you definitely need a real filter, and 20% water changes every week or two should suffice. Note that I'm talking about ONE betta in the tank, if you start adding lots of other critters, you may need to up these requirements a bit, depending on your setup.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, I was a little vague on the previous comment. If I get both mine and my brothers betta, they will be housed and transported septertly. 

If I was to get one tank and split it for two bettas, how big would it have to be?

The weather is being a pain, it just keeps getting colder when my brother comes and we would transpher the fish (there is also the problem of the worst possible person being involved). Luckily, we are coming up on the Jaunary thaw and if a certain someone decides to agree to do nothing to save two lives, they might be coming home soon.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> If I was to get one tank and split it for two bettas, how big would it have to be?


You could get away with splitting a 5 gal tank into two 2.5 gal tanks, but you'd probably be better off splitting a 10 gal tank into two 5 gal tanks.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, so I have decided to start my betta shopping list. Please feel free to add things I need good things to have, and more details about any of them.
2-5 gall tank (will be 5 gallon if I get my brothers betta)
Food (duh)
Heater (absolute must in my house. Temp now w/ wood stove full blast is only 57*f
Filter (depends on size of tank. If towards 5g I will get one)
Silk plants
Cave like stuff
Water conditioner

Still looking for things to say to stupid people to get the babies home.


----------



## Survivor2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

You could add gravel if you want but far from necessary. Also, get a thermometer that way you can tell just how your heater works.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, so I have decided to start my betta shopping list. Please feel free to add things I need good things to have, and more details about any of them.
2-5 gall tank (will be 5 gallon if I get my brothers betta)
Food (duh)
Heater (absolute must in my house. Temp now w/ wood stove full blast is only 57*f
Filter (depends on size of tank. If towards 5g I will get one)
Silk plants
Cave like stuff
Water conditioner
Thermometer
Gravel (maybe)


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

If you only have one betta, I'm a big fan of the Fluval Spec.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Spec-Aquarium-2-6-Gallon-Black/dp/B009K0ZKAQ/

A tinge expensive, but it's all you need except decorations and heating stuff. (add a $3 thermometer and a $15 heater and you're good to go)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ugg!!! so pissed right now. My "dad" is being a butt, and wont give me the fish!!! my brother is a butt and wont take a picture!!! its really annoying me because I feel bad for the fish, but I really need give up all connections to my "dad" for my health.


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> DOSE ANY ONE KNOW WHAT I CAN SAY TO MY BROTHER TO GET HIM TO BRING ME THE FISH!!!!!!


I know you've been working on your brother for some time now...
You've probably tried everything.
With my sister, she tends to assume that anything I do, say, or ask for is just me trying to control a situation.

Perhaps if you very calmly, and sincerely, explain to your brother that this fish is one of the few things that brings you joy right now and that you just want then so you can take care of them. He might need you to literally spell it out that you're not trying to boss him around or anything... Just trying to do right by the fish.

I can't fully understand what you're going through, but it certainly seems that the way to go is to cut all ties and perhaps consider leaving the fish. I know that's hard, and you'll wonder for quite some time how they are, but I think in the long run it will be better for you to find a new fish to focus your love and energy on instead of dwelling in this circle of negativity. Think of it as honoring the fish you left behind by giving your next fish extra special attention.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am sorry about what you are going through. If they will not cooperate about giving you back your fish I would honestly consider getting a new betta so you don't have to listen to your dad and brother say no and complain. If you get another fish or get your betta back don't forget to use water conditioner when doing water changes so the water is healthy for the fish.


I hope you can get your fish back and hope it is healthy if you do. There are a few fish that can live with bettas but I wouldn't get any and make things more expensive then they already are going to be there is also a lot more water changes that come with more fish.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the support. I'm going to need it in the next few days... Stuff... 
But I think it would be best to cut all the ties, but I am going to feel horrid about it for a while. I've been wanting to get another betta for ages (looking at this forum may be a hazard to your health). The stupid weather needs to warm up so it is not below zero while bringing he/she home.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

I live in the cold, cold, dry, dry climate to, but in the city. I can tell you I have transferred my new fish (pictus catfish) for about two blocks in 11 or 12 degree weather, wrapped in fleece and double bagged, walking. He is alive and healthy, just took longer to adequate him to the tank I had ready for him. Well, maybe not, but it made me feel better to know that he was warm again.

Remember, the colder and dryer climate will suck all the heat out of the water, if exposed for to long. I really don't think you need the extreme of the thermos, just wrap him/her in a blanket or in your jacket and go!

Sometimes we have to deal with situations that we would rather not for the love of another. Even if that love is for a fish.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time hon 

Just know that your number one job is taking care of YOU. If you're not in a good place, how can you be expected to take care of something else? It super sucks that you're losing your fish in the process, but you have to weigh the lasting damage that interacting with a POS father with a little fish... 

It speaks loads about you that you're worried about a little pet (they are such great little guys tho :3) when you have way bigger stuff to fret about from the sounds of it. 

The best thing you can do is hope they don't suffer overmuch, but I'd just put it out of my mind. You can only bash your head against the wall so much. You seem well capable of giving another little dude a great home, and you should not feel guilty about moving on. 

TLDR you gotta do you
*ehugs*


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

0ut0fsight4443 said:


> I live in the cold, cold, dry, dry climate to, but in the city. I can tell you I have transferred my new fish (pictus catfish) for about two blocks in 11 or 12 degree weather, wrapped in fleece and double bagged, walking. He is alive and healthy, just took longer to adequate him to the tank I had ready for him. Well, maybe not, but it made me feel better to know that he was warm again.
> 
> Remember, the colder and dryer climate will suck all the heat out of the water, if exposed for to long. I really don't think you need the extreme of the thermos, just wrap him/her in a blanket or in your jacket and go!
> 
> Sometimes we have to deal with situations that we would rather not for the love of another. Even if that love is for a fish.


yes, but you are only walking about two blocks. getting home would require anywhere from the pet store anywhere from 1 hr 50 min to 3 hr (depending on conditions. in the summer it takes about 1 hr 20 min, but we have to go over a pass that is nororious for being the coldest part (if home is 0, the pass is about -15). it is always icy and is a cliff on one side). The heat in our truck is iffy, it sometimes blows air conditioning and sometimes blasts heat, no matter what you have it set to


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

haveyouhadyourteayet said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time hon
> 
> Just know that your number one job is taking care of YOU. If you're not in a good place, how can you be expected to take care of something else? It super sucks that you're losing your fish in the process, but you have to weigh the lasting damage that interacting with a POS father with a little fish...
> 
> ...


I know, but I feel bad because when I got him/her, I promised to take care of him/her by taking him/her home. I feel like I have to go back on that promise, and I have a lack of ability to stand any animal suffering. Hopefully the weather will warm up soon so I can get someone else to pour my love into


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

You're doing everything you can, don't forget that


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey there blue, I'm sorry about your situation. I did however want to mention a site for affordable aquarium filters/heaters

www.truaqua.com 

Good luck and best wishes to you!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks. Starting shopping for new little fishie to have all my love. Advice for buying tanks?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Something boxy instead of curved will be less headaches for getting equipment set up, plus it retains heat better, especially if you set it on a blanket instead of straight onto a table.

Many come with built in lids which also helps retain heat and prevents any little fishies deciding to jump to the skies in search of adventure.

Edited notes- to preserve tank heat you can also put some styrofoam against the back of the tank against the wall (some pretty paper will hide it and look stylish). That side of the tank will not lose as much heat, even if popped against a cold wall. Fruit boxes and similar are made of this so you can ask your grocery store if they have any you can take of their hands


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a deal hatred of styrofoam. It is like finger nails on a chalk board, only worse. A lid would be good in my house, to keep the heat in. Just a question: what are some brands of oven bake clay, and other art stuff that is tank safe? I want to make my own decor, being an art person.


----------



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> Ok so prepare your self. About 7ish months ago, I was at PetCo getting meds for my dog and I happened to wak by the betta section. This little baby betta blob of blue was just sitting all alone and sickly and gave me that look that melts your heart, the container was "let store dirty". I am a huge animal lover (compleatly in my blood) and convinced my parent to let me get him/her. Me parents are divorced and I struggled a lot with my dad (lots of stuff I don't want to get into, but all you need to know is a whole lot of officails later, I am only living with my mom).
> 
> So, I did reaserch online and my rescue was doi pretty well. Then it switched to living only so my mom and I had to leave my betta behind (as my dad is a phycopath, literally). But now I'm really concered about him/ her and am trying to get my brother to bring my fish to me.
> 
> ...


If the tank hasn't been cleaned in 3 months, then that means there is probably high ammonia which will eventually kill the fish.
Bettas do not need a heater or a filter, they are recommended but not needed. And also if the temperature fluctuates a lot, then it will stress the fish.
Good luck.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I did a fast search of other marine forums and saw some people saying sculpey and sculpey 3 had no adverse effects on a testing tank..I dont know what these brands are so i hope they are available to you.
Remember with many things to glaze it with a couple of coats of marine safe clear paint to seal it nicely. on top of everything else the built up layers dull any jagged edges that may have appeared


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

i know sculpy, and I can get it easyish (the only down fall is the cost. its only like $5 for a little 2x2x1/2 inch blob. the joys of living where I live). Thanks for doing that for me. ill get some selent for them and will check for edges. any glues that are safe? hot glue?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

A second search for glues popped up with a lot of people saying they use regular superglue without any problems.
Another note is that someone noted the key component in marine glues (which is way more expensive) is cyanoacrylate gel- perhaps if you prefer to use a marine product you can find a knockoff that used that chemical.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Regular superglue is fine, superglue gel is even better. Cures instantly once it hits the water, too. People use it planted tanks to GLUE their plants to rocks and driftwood.

Hot glue is fine, too, or at least, a lot of people use it without issues to the tank denizens. Hot glue is a pretty mediocre glue for most things, however, IMO, despite it's convenience.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I am going on a three week spring break to ride my horse on the beach with my grandma so I am MAYBE going to get a new one after that. Slowly collecting stuff...


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

I just wanted to offer you lots of hugs, having had parents split when I was young and not able to even speak civilly with each other can be really rough. I don't really have much contact with my dad now, and it hurts, but I feel I'm much better off mentally/emotionally because of it. 
As several people have mentioned, you really need to take care of yourself first. As guilty or as hopeless as you might feel, you've already gone to great lengths to try and get him back. So please don't beat yourself up.

I'm sure your new fishie friend will be delighted with your crafty additions this/her tank.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I just came across this thread, and saw your post about wanting to make your own decorations.....

I use 100% Silicone sealant to "glue" a lot of things together. There are several brands, including Loctite and GE. (A huge tube of Loctite Aquarium-safe Silicone Sealant" costs about $3.50 at Lowes.) I've stacked river rocks together and glued them together with the silicone sealant, to make swim-throughs, caves, etc.

A lot of people on this forum have said that hot glue guns are fine if WHITE glue is used. 

My bettas also really like their floating mesh tubes. Go to a crafts store (Michaels, JoAnne, etc) and get a sheet of plastic mesh canvas. (About 50 cents.) Roll it into a tube and cut to size. Trim off any sharp edges. Use white cotton thread, or fishing line (monofilament) or heat to seal the edges. (I can post photos of these, if the description isn't clear.) You can always decorate the mesh tubes if you don't like the look of plastic canvas. 

I've also used silk flowers and plants. I'll soak them in very hot water, and let them soak overnight. This removes any excess dyes, etc. I use a bit of silicone to secure them to river rocks, so they have a weighted base.

(For awhile, I was doing themes by season. March was green for St Patrick's Day. April featured pastel flowers, Sept/Oct had a Fall theme, etc. Fortunately, my fish never seemed to mind the constant decor changes. LOL)


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> I use 100% Silicone sealant to "glue" a lot of things together. There are several brands, including Loctite and GE. (A huge tube of Loctite Aquarium-safe Silicone Sealant" costs about $3.50 at Lowes.)


I'm not familiar with the Loctite variation.

The GE "Silicone I Window & Door caulk", in standard contractor-style caulking tube, is as cheap as it gets (you get a lot more than a small tube, so much cheaper by volume than the loctite).

It's pure unadulterated 100% silicone glue with no additives. Completely aquarium safe. * Avoid* the GE "Silicone II" which contains mold inhibitors, which are VERY bad for your aquarium.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

GAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! I hate... Him. It has been over half a year, my brother still wont give pictures (although he feeds the fish when there and cleans the tank if I make/perswade him to). But... Him, has entered into this terrible "I will now make you feel guilty and buy your love" so... He giving back my bike and MAYBE the most important thing in the world, MY POOR FISH!!! But I don't want to accept anything from him (and have a mental break down at the thought of even seeing him on the street) and... He likes to hold things in limbo to twist and controle you, but I really need to rescuce this fish... again... and feel guilty about doing it and not doing it. GAAAAAAA!!!!! Hopefully when my brother gets done with lacross I will get a picture. I am horrified to even imagin what things look like. Im dreading it, but really want to know, and then will yell at him for all the things he is doing wrong!!! GAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

this is not my picture, but I am going through the petco baby thread to see if I can find progress reports of babies like him/her. This is a photo of Mariah94's baby. They have similar coloring, black and blue with tail dots
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43221&stc=1&d=1323415379


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG, this is exactly what he/she looked like the day they came home
http://postimage.org/image/nhi1z1l8h/full/


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Acheron said:


> So it's been a month now since my boy (yes I'm finally certain it's a boy... XD) came home with me.
> 
> He's grown quite a bit since I brought him I think....
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

GAAA!!!!!!! So I had a deep conversation with my stepdad (who is one of the most amazing people in the word and I wish I was related) and the main lesson is "Remember that the world is round. If you cannot get somewhere one way, you can always walk away, go around the world and you will get back where you want to go." So because... He is being the most horrible person in the world (using a helpless life as a bargening chip) and is not giving me the fish. It pains me to do this, but I have to turn around and walk away from it, but the world is round, so Ill get where im going eventally. I have to first look after my self and separate myself from the situation, before the fish even has a chance. I hate this


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

*more hugs* 
It's really good that you have a good father-figure in your life. It's really important for younger people to have that wisdom. I think you're making a very mature, and very difficult decision, and that says a lot about your maturity and you as a person. Good things, lol


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

This is such a great story, and I'm so happy you were able to get your fish back!

But, one thing after seeing that picture:be very, very careful with those two painted ornaments you have. I had a pink version of the one on the right, and not only did it tear Flareon's fins but the paint also started to chip. Also since the hole on the ornament on the left is big enough for your betta to go through, you should do the nylon test, which is where you rub a nylon stocking around/through the hole to check for sharp edges that can tear your betta's fins. If it snags the nylon, it will snag their fins. Also check for peeling paint or any chemical smells from that ornament as well. Keep a close eye on them both. If your betta's fins show even slight signs of tearing I would immediately return them to the store.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Cari said:


> This is such a great story, and I'm so happy you were able to get your fish back!
> 
> But, one thing after seeing that picture:be very, very careful with those two painted ornaments you have. I had a pink version of the one on the right, and not only did it tear Flareon's fins but the paint also started to chip. Also since the hole on the ornament on the left is big enough for your betta to go through, you should do the nylon test, which is where you rub a nylon stocking around/through the hole to check for sharp edges that can tear your betta's fins. If it snags the nylon, it will snag their fins. Also check for peeling paint or any chemical smells from that ornament as well. Keep a close eye on them both. If your betta's fins show even slight signs of tearing I would immediately return them to the store.


No, I haven't gotten him/her back. Not even close. Those are pictures of other peoples bettas that looked like mine. I was trying to get an idea of what he/she could look like now as well as share more with everyone here.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

so hockus pockus social services madness... and I may get him/her back (im just as done as you all with this maybe maybe not [email protected]^#). The (I think its her official title, I cannot keep it all strait) guardian at libim/ social worker #4 is going to a house meeting at... his house next week and social service worker #3 is going to talk to her about getting the fish back. GAAA I HATE ALL OF THIS!!!!!!!!!! I JUST WANT TO MOVE ON AND LIVE MY LIFE WITHOUT ALL THESE WHAT IFS AND ALL THIS FEAR!!! I WANT THE TRIAL IN JULY TO JUST BE OVER AND TO LIVE WITH MY MOM FULL TIME!!!! IM DONE WITH ALL OF IT, THE WORK, THE TEARS, THE FALSE HOPES!!! WHY CANNOT THE STUPID JUDGES SEE HE IS CORRUPTING AND A BACK STABBING MULTI-MASKED PERSON WHO WILL NEVER CHANGE!!!! ITS BEEN 4 STINKING YEARS OF THEIS [email protected]%# AND IM JUST DONE!!!!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

It's insane that your wishes about who you live with aren't honored...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my God I can't believe I just saw this thread. I'm sorry about whats happening Blue! One day you'll be 18 and you can basically be who you want to be and lead the life you want to lead. No one will have custody over you but yourself.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'M SOOOOO EXITED RIGHT NOW!!!!! I KNOW HE IS ONLY PLAYING NICE FOR THE COURT BUT STILL.... I GET MY FISH AND I OFFICIALLY LOVE SOCIAL WORKER #4!!! I AM GOING TO THE CITY TOMARROW AFTER SCHOOL TO GET EVERYTHING AND THEN FISHIE COMES HOME ON TUESDAY!!!!!! OMG CAN MY LIFE GET ANY BETTER?!?!?!?!? I'M SOOOO EXITED!!!! I have to have my mom go to the bank and get some money for me because I'm in school for that day so how much should I tell her to get? I'm looking for 2-5g, heater, silk plants, conditioner, gravel, hides, food, ext... Pretty much how much does it cost to set up a 2-5g from scratch?


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

You're getting him back??


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Him/her, last time I saw it, it was a baby... AND YES, I CANNPT BELIVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE 'DAD's.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Ooh, that's exciting! I want to see pictures! :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't worry, I will pic spam


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so happy for you! ^_^ I hope after this things will work out and you can move on.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hope so to, I'm just so done with all this stuff. Gaaaa!!!!!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

YAY! im so happy you are getting him back.

As what was said in the other thread about how much money to get - i would say 120 if you are going from no aquarium equipment. Hopefully that isn't too much.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yay! Amazing news.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And shopping is done. I got the 5g Tera kit, 2 anacharis, gravel, omega one, stress coat, aqua salt, a heater, stick on thermometer, and water conditioner (cannot remember the brand right now). I will be putting the huge rock garden at my house to use, my family has a problem with rocks, and will be testing them with vinegar and then making my own decor. Thanks for all your help, but ooof, it's expensive where I live. Over $100, and my mom had to help me out, but it's ok because I've been landscaping with her company for free (then again it's her and my dad (tequnically step dad but I love him like a dad I never had)). I will be setting it up tomarrow, but it's so exiting!!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you all so much to everyone who has helped me so farm and I will need it more than ever in the next few months, as everything is officially, this is the end, no turning back, end of the world decisions are coming up in June. I've started a journal, which can be followed at http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4439586#post4439586 and will no longer be updating this thread


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw okay :C -subscribes journal-


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> And shopping is done. I got the 5g Tera kit, 2 anacharis, gravel, omega one, stress coat, aqua salt, a heater, stick on thermometer, and water conditioner (cannot remember the brand right now). I will be putting the huge rock garden at my house to use, my family has a problem with rocks, and will be testing them with vinegar and then making my own decor. Thanks for all your help, but ooof, it's expensive where I live. Over $100, and my mom had to help me out, but it's ok because I've been landscaping with her company for free (then again it's her and my dad (tequnically step dad but I love him like a dad I never had)). I will be setting it up tomarrow, but it's so exiting!!!!


So excited for you...can't wait to see your pics


----------

